# Game 18: San Antonio Spurs @ Denver Nuggets [12-4-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*December 4th, 2008
9:30PM CT*

*TV: TNT
Radio: 1200,1350*














*AT*

















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Parker-Ginobili-Bonner-Duncan-Finley

Injury Report:
None *





*Denver Nuggets *






































*Jones-Billups-Hilario-Anthony-Martin*

*Injury Report:
Hunter, Weems, *​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs hit their first four shots! Thing is, so did Denver...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I LOVE the passing. A much better performance on offense after two really bad games. It also doesn't help that we're playing against a really crappy defense though.

Spurs also out-rebounding the Nuggets 13-4, 6-1 on offensive rebounds. Not often the Spurs out-rebound a team, let alone by that much.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs are on an 11-0 run after Hill's 3 and are up 14!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

How the **** are we doing so good??


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs continue to play just as well on the offensive end, but also managed to really turn it up on the defensive end. As a result the Spurs have a 20 point lead at halftime! :yay:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> How the **** are we doing so good??


Because Bonner has 12 points on 5-6 shooting, aswell as 6 rebounds and 2 blocked shots. Red Rocket for MVP! :yay:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

21 points, 12 rebounds, 7 assists, and 5 blocks- Tim Duncan is a beast!


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow great win! honestly i thought we were gonna get blown out but we managed to score a ****load of points and play good defense as well, which doesn't happen very often for the spurs.


----------

